# would like to build a router table



## woodman1180 (Jan 7, 2007)

i am interested in making a router table. if you have any ideas on this subject i would like to hear from other members who have experienced this project. i am limited to how much i can spend as i am on a small pension thanks to all for reading my questions . good woodworking woodman1180


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodman

Because you are on a pension I would recommend the one from Rockler (see link below) it will come with all you need, all you need to do is install your router and fix it to a base that you can make once you have the top...or just pick up a cabinet at HomeDepot or one of the many 2nd hand cabinet shops.

All you need to do is pop in your router in a WorkMate/saw horse setup and make your cabinet..if you need to, the cabinet can anything you have around.

You will be $$$$ ahead by buying one that's done so to speak.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=894&filter=router table

Bj 






woodman1180 said:


> i am interested in making a router table. if you have any ideas on this subject i would like to hear from other members who have experienced this project. i am limited to how much i can spend as i am on a small pension thanks to all for reading my questions . good woodworking woodman1180


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Woodman,

my first homebuilt table was a sink cut out with an insert plate in it. My fence was a jointed 4x4. The thing worked OK, but I knew I wanted something nicer. The best part about starting with just a top was finding the height I liked to work at. No matter what route you go to build your table, (either buying a top, making a top) experiment with different heights to find what works best for you.


----------



## waif69 (Feb 29, 2008)

Good tip on finding the optimum height. I am currently figuring that out for myself, as we all are more comfortable with different heights for different tools.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

A box with a top is the simplest to make. My first one was just that. I used 3/4" MDF for the top, and some old particle board shelves for the box. After using it for a while I made a new top for it and installed a router plate.
http://www.routerforums.com/42525-post1.html
The one I use now is a cabinet style that I made last year. It has room for most of my router tools, and was fun to build.
http://www.routerforums.com/axlmyks-stuff/5103-router-table-cabinet.html

Whatever you decide, look around to get some ideas. You may want to put T-tracks in the top and/or the fence for clamping things.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Woodman, I ordered the Router Table plans from the New Yankee Workshop. I found the plan and the Video to be real easy. The material was not to expensive, it all depends on what type of material you use. Good luck.


----------



## waif69 (Feb 29, 2008)

I am using 3/4" MDF (2' x 2'), with a pseudo torsion box underneath. I made a router plate from 1/4" lexan that my father-in-law had laying around, now I have to cut the hole in table and route out the area for the plate. I hope to have pics in a few days.


----------



## jfreelove (Mar 29, 2008)

Howdy,
I started out with an Eagle router tabletop mounted on a cabinet and moved it to folding saw horses for better dust control. It's now in storage somewhere across the ocean. So, I'm ordering the Oak Park table with the vac. plate while it is on SALE. The router workshop Router table is a proven system and much more than a collection of parts. Good luck <><


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

kp91 said:


> Woodman,
> 
> my first homebuilt table was a sink cut out with an insert plate in it. My fence was a jointed 4x4. The thing worked OK, but I knew I wanted something nicer. The best part about starting with just a top was finding the height I liked to work at. No matter what route you go to build your table, (either buying a top, making a top) experiment with different heights to find what works best for you.


Hi, 
I think doug hit the nail on the head here. Doesn't matter what type of tool you have or setup. If you're uncomfortable working with it, you won't like it nor use it. I have the OP table with OP's stand. I ended up making a "I" frame under it with casters. This brought it up to a height that I'm comfortable working with.


----------

